# Ohio State Beekeepers Athens, OH 6/20-21



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

Blue Sky Bee Supply will be there and we will be happy to bring your bottle orders to save on shipping! This meeting is in the southern part of the state in Athens, Ohio. It will be a great meeting for West Virginia and Kentucky folks to come up to!

*OSBA SUMMER PROGRAM AGENDA*

June 20 & 21, 2008
Athens, Ohio
Athens High School,
1 High School Drive
The Plains, Ohio
(Map)

*FRIDAY EVENING
June 20, 2008*
7:00 PM

Dr. Jim Tew and Dr. Dave Tarpy in an informal discussion of their experiences in beekeeping.

*SATURDAY
June 21, 2008*

(Veils will be required in the beeyard)

REGISTRATION FEES

Members - $10.00
Non-Members - $20.00
LUNCH - $8.00

* 8:30 A.M. Registration
* 9:00 A.M. Welcome & Introductions
* 9:15 A.M. Keynote Speaker: Dr. Dave Tarpy, “Healthy Queens, Healthy Bees”
* 10:00 A.M. Break (Visit the Venders)
* 10:15 A.M. Breakout Session I
o “Backyard Queen Rearing, It’s Not As Hard As You Think” Dr. Dave Tarpy
o “Beginning Beekeeping Basics” (Athens County Instructor)
o “Ohio Queen Project” (In the beeyard) Paul Cline, OSBA Regional Queen Coordinator
* 11:00 A.M. Break (Visit the Venders)
* 11:15 A.M. Breakout Session II
o “Making Summer Splits” Dr. Jim Tew
o “Mead Making” Chuck Harrington, Athens Co. Beekeeper
o “Dumping a Package, Inspecting a Hive” (In the beeyard) Bob Hooker, OSBA
* 12 Noon - Lunch
* 1:00 P.M. Breakout Session III
o A. “Marketing Your Honey” Jack Cantrell, Athens County Beekeeper
o B. “Pests and Diseases” John Grafton, Ohio State Bee Inspector
o C. “Making Summer Splits” (In the beeyard) Dr. Jim Tew
* 1:45 P.M. Break (Visit the Venders)
* 2:00 P.M. Breakout Session IV
o A. “IPM For Beekeepers” Bob Hooker, OSBA
o B. “Reading A Frame” Joe Kovaleski, OSBA, EAS Master Beekeeper
o C. “In the Bee Yard” Dr. Dave Tarpy
* 2:45 P.M. Break
* 3:00 P.M. Panel Discussion, Plenary Session (Business), Raffle Drawing, Departure


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

It looks like we will not be attending this OSBA meeting. Thanks to all who pre-ordered for the show, we are getting your orders out to you by UPS. We are not sure if we will be attending HAS at this point, but we'd love to hear from you if you are!


----------

